# Coolant question



## eatpiealot (Jan 25, 2008)

Hey all,
Couldn't find a thread on this, so I'll step out for some help.
My mkiv 2.0 aeg have a radiator leak, and I was wondering if there is any safe "Radiator Stop Leak" product that I c ould use, instead of looking at buying a new radiator. (I _just_ got my front end back on, and the car had its first test drive. Its not a super big leak, and the products say "safe for all coolants", "including green and pink", but doesn't specify G12, (or G12++ for us a55holes). Any help is great, thanks in advance.
Pic for your click









_Modified by eatpiealot at 8:55 AM 10-19-2009_


_Modified by eatpiealot at 8:55 AM 10-19-2009_


----------



## blubullet509 (Oct 15, 2007)

*Re: Coolant question (eatpiealot)*

stop leaks for a car your trying to sell


----------



## eatpiealot (Jan 25, 2008)

returned the "radiator stop leak" today. I couldn't bring myself to put it in the car, so new radiator here I come!









....


----------



## TurboVWCoupe (Dec 3, 2008)

*Re: (eatpiealot)*

your best bet is a new radiator, you made the right choice even though it was a more expensive one. The problems to come from putting stop leak in would've cost you more than just putting a new rad. in


----------



## eatpiealot (Jan 25, 2008)

all good, I think a friend has a spare laying around anyways!


----------

